# These are headed for 64 Flashback Southern 500



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi evryone,

Staying too darn busy but I finally finished these for som racers headed to thge 64 Flashback Southern 500 coming up at Ron Fields house inTN.

Two of these I tried something differnt the Smokey Yunick and Nelson Stacey cars were cast in Smooth Cast 325 without any pigment so the come out clear. I then masked the glass with Parama's liqid mask and painted them.

Hey if you acn make this race it is going to be great we have drivers from 10 different States headed to this race it sure would be nice to some of the list members make it. 










Having fun as always

Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

By the way # 26 is Curtis Turner, 34 Wendel Scott and 64 is Elmo Langley. The only photo of Elmo's car I had I could make out PEAC on the rear fender and that was it so I guesed at the Peach Ford. Anyon out there have any other ideas for this one?

Roger Corrie


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Roger, that Smokey Yunick car is AWESOME!

Casting those two cars in the clear resin turned them out nice...... :thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Very nice, Rog....








What a great bunch of nostalgic racers. I personally, would much rather watch them race than a bunch of the new Nascars. Ahhh, those were the days....Oh, by the way did you make all those decals? They look excellent--for that matter everything in the pic looks excellent!








cheers.....


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I made the red 34 and the 26 and 64 cars. The 29 and 13 are Pattos, they need to be shrunk to 90 - 85 %. By the way Bruce will do this for you. The white 34s are RRR.

Roger Corrie
Virginia Becah, VA


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Roger,

They look good. I don't know much about the older cars and I am trying to decide wether to just do generic racers or replicas. I am thinking replicas but I don,t know where to look for pics and info. Also i am limited to light color cars and no white decals unless I buy them. I may try to replicate some of yours and maybe go to Patto. 

Mike U


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Nice..........*

Roger,
They sure do look good! WHAT, NO MOPARS?   rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Roadrunner the Mopars are comming there will be 64 Plymouth, 64 Dodges and I'm driving a "Lilttle Bud More" 63 Plymouth that I still have to make. He is from my home town Charleston SC and will have Piggy Park as the sponsor which he had at many races. Which by the way I use to take my wife to for a Cherry Coke when we were dating in High School" They changed the name to Bessengers but there still is on in Colombia SC.


Mike. The best reference for the 1962 - 1965 are magazines called "Racing Pictorials" I got mine off of ebay ran $15.00 - $25.00 a piece. The Annuals are great with Photos of a lot odf drivers and there cars and all the Indy drivers and there cars. For the late 60's RRR sells two different books "Ford Motor Company Stock Car Racing Stable of the Late 60's" and "Chrysler Corporation Stock Car Racing Stable of the Late 60's" I bought mine from Amazon.com

Check ou this link

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1228&item=5116458332&rd=1

This one is a good one after 64 all they had wre a few action photos and a couple of car and close up of all the drivers. You can tell the color of the car and thats about all

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Roger,

Thanks for the info.

Mike


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

That looks like my kind of race. Too bad I live a couple thousand miles away. Any kind of stock car racin' is my interest, and it's cool to know that there is other guys playin' with the little ones from days past!


----------

